# Exc. Sinus Tract CPT HELP!!



## aprilnc (May 16, 2014)

I need help with finding a CPT for the below procedure. Pt previously had an I&D of what was believed to be a sebaceous cyst and now has had a  chronic draining sinus tract that has failed to heal. My doctor perform the following and the only CPT I could come up with was an 10121 but feel that may not be enough or even close. Any help would be appreciated. Should I use an unlisted code? 

Operative Procedure:  Excision of Chronic draining sinus tract of the perineum 

PROCEDURE: 

After adequate induction of gerneral LMA anesthesia, the patient was placed in frog leg position, and the area of the left perineum was prepped with betadine and draped in a sterile fashion. An elliptical incision was made around the area, and it tracked inferiorly to a blind pouch with a large amount of granulation tissue. This was also excised and curettaged. Hemostaties was obtained with electrocautery. Deep tissues were reapproximated with 2-0 bicryl. Skin was reapproximated with running subcuticular 4-0 Monocryl


----------

